# SHAFT of light.



## izwozral (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Wully (Jan 16, 2022)

Something wrong wae you. What the f are you searching the internet for when you find shite like that.


----------



## alcam (Jan 16, 2022)

Wully said:


> Something wrong wae you. What the f are you searching the internet for when you find shite like that.


Yes the *shaft *of light is , indeed , an interesting shape


----------



## izwozral (Jan 16, 2022)

Wully said:


> Something wrong wae you. What the f are you searching the internet for when you find shite like that.


Lights, torches...............honest.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2022)

I don't even get the joke.
Probably my eyesight getting worse 

Or (more likely), I just find it impossible to imagine what strange thoughts must go round in Ral's bonce!


----------



## Dezi (Jan 17, 2022)

I think young lady that like Wully you are failing to grasp the subtle meaning of
the  conceptual art contex through nature on display here. 
The tree trunk is obviously  an early depiction of Homo erectus  "upright man" .  

On the other hand  Izwozrel could just be a weirdo and its bo**ocks.

Dezi


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 17, 2022)

Is the light entering the tunnel of love.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2022)

Ral, you have definitely got a willy obsession!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 17, 2022)

Furthermore, why have you posted this in the Motorhome European / International Travel Section?    

Were you perhaps 'distracted' at the time and lost concentration? 
​


----------



## izwozral (Jan 17, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ral, you have definitely got a willy obsession!
> 
> View attachment 105156


Well, I wouldn't want to be without one!


----------



## izwozral (Jan 17, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Furthermore, why have you posted this in the Motorhome European / International Travel Section?
> 
> Were you perhaps 'distracted' at the time and lost concentration?
> ​


I think the pic may have been taken in NZ. 

That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it!


----------

